# Legal to shoot beavers????



## STRYCNINE (May 24, 2008)

Is it legal to shoot them without trapping them first? Do you need a trapping license or is your big game license good enough?


----------



## GaHunter19 (May 24, 2008)

yes, you can shoot them year round....however if they are really a problem you'd be better off trapping them.


----------



## Todd E (May 24, 2008)

Yes, as stated above.

I used to have a problem with them at my previous place. I was able to rid myself of them by creating a leak in the dam before dark and returning at dark with a shotgun and a 6v light. They would swim right up and I'd quickly hit the light and the trigger. I also would sit and listen for them cutting trees and do the same. As a precautionary step.....I first called the local ranger and told him what I was doing. If you have the time....night shoots are the way to go. Some nights I sat in the rain since I knew they would be working hard.

That's how I solved my problem. To this day when I ride by my old place......they have not come back !!!


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy (May 25, 2008)

Years back, I shot 3 with my Ruger Blackhawk .44 Magnum in one trip to the deer stand over that creek.  We never had a problem with beavers again.


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo (May 25, 2008)

Shot serveral myself and lost my 2 acre beaver pond.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 25, 2008)

SlipperyHill Mo said:


> Shot serveral myself and lost my 2 acre beaver pond.



That's what I was thinking, there's no way I'd destroy my duck hole, I hold water when no one else does.


----------



## Coastie (May 25, 2008)

STRYCNINE said:


> Is it legal to shoot them without trapping them first? Do you need a trapping license or is your big game license good enough?



No license required if they are on your own property or private property where you have an invitation to hunt/shoot. It might get a little touchy on public land if there was not a season for something open at the time.


----------



## kevincox (May 26, 2008)

I had a bad beaver problem. I bought 2 traps and put them in beaver trails leading to my pond. Over the course of 2 months, I caught 14 beavers and 2 otters! Its been 2 years since I have seen a beaver or had any more tree damage


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 14, 2008)

I went hunting for bevers sunday


----------



## BKA (Jul 14, 2008)

Seth carter said:


> I went hunting for bevers sunday



Any luck?????


----------



## mdhall (Jul 14, 2008)

I've hunted quite a few beavers in my day


----------



## Nate23 (Jul 14, 2008)

Nothin like beaver hunting....I heard that they coming out in flocks at night.


----------



## fredw (Jul 14, 2008)

Ya'll be careful now.  Let's keep the thread on track.


----------

